
Show HN: Use games and puzzles to increase customer engagement - diminish
https://www.zestoy.com/node/builder?hn
======
victoriap
Hi everyone - We're investigating different ways how to use games & puzzles
for digital marketing. We're especially interested on experimenting with: how
to acquire leads, improve brand engagement, do social media and increase
customer retention.

If you're interested please join our beta program. You may email us at
beta(at)zestoy.com )

